# The simple things



## Cliff H. (May 27, 2006)

Sometimes the simple things in life are what makes it worth living.
My family gathered around some Wolfe burgers tonight!!!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Oh my !! Now, THAT's a nice pic!!


----------



## cleglue (May 27, 2006)

Cliff,

I like those simple things also.  Nice pictures.  Hamburgers look great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 28, 2006)

Yeah man, sometimes thats all it takes, some burgers and some hot dogs!


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2006)

I've been wanting a good burger, after that pic I gots to have one =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 28, 2006)

Yeah man!
If I didn't have a buncha leftovers...I'd be running to the butchers for some ground chuck!
Looks great


----------



## allie (May 28, 2006)

Boy, that made me hungry!  Yesterday we had burgers and hot dogs for lunch.  I truly think I could eat them every single day and never get tired of them!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Allie.  If you were on a desert island and could only eat one food, I think I'd go with hamburgers.  I loves me some q and seafood, but it's hard to get tired a fat juicy burger.


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing Allie.  If you were on a desert island and could only eat one food, I think I'd go with hamburgers.  I loves me some q and seafood, but it's hard to get tired a fat juicy burger.


But they have to come with the fries.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2006)

and beer.


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> and beer.


Nope sorry Cappy, a nice thick Chocolate Shake the quintessential American meal. Burger, fries and a shake.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2006)

[-X


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [-X


   A shake for dessert?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHAKE?? Shake this!!  [-X


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHAKE?? Shake this!!  [-X[/quote:25adxum0]
I’m surprised at you guys as old as you are…..I would think that the shake would bring back memories of sock hops and poodle skirts. After all Cappy invented the Hulu Hoop. :razz:  I loves my beer but give me a shake with a burger and fries any day. We could have them make a shake out of Ensure for you Joker…. :grin:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m surprised at you guys as old as you are…..I would think that the shake would bring back memories of sock hops and poodle skirts. After all Cappy invented the Hulu Hoop. :razz:  I loves my beer but give me a shake with a burger and fries any day. *We could have them make a shake out of Ensure for you Joker*…. :grin:[/quote:1jg5r94v]
Yeah, I remember those days.... :taunt:


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m surprised at you guys as old as you are…..I would think that the shake would bring back memories of sock hops and poodle skirts. After all Cappy invented the Hulu Hoop. :razz:  I loves my beer but give me a shake with a burger and fries any day. *We could have them make a shake out of Ensure for you Joker*…. :grin:[/quote:3stbbdsb]
Yeah, I remember those days.... :taunt:[/quote:3stbbdsb]
 :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 29, 2006)

Dog, I'm with you on that one! Those other 2 clowns are using Geritol!


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m surprised at you guys as old as you are…..I would think that the shake would bring back memories of sock hops and poodle skirts. After all Cappy invented the Hulu Hoop. :razz:  I loves my beer but give me a shake with a burger and fries any day. We could have them make a shake out of Ensure for you Joker…. :grin:[/quote:gpuvqmwb] :lmao:


----------

